# Intrathecal Narcotics



## tammylum (Jan 22, 2009)

Our group is now doing intrathecal narcotics in OB?  What code is everyone using for this service?

Tammy


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 22, 2009)

My doctors occasionaly use intrathecal narcotics for a c-section and rarely for labor/vaginal delivery.  We still bill ASA codes 01961 or 01967.

Julie, CPC


----------

